
Bitcoin dives 14% as South Korea prepares cryptocurrency ban - olivermarks
https://www.ft.com/content/fd0b88ba-d91a-3d14-9591-fd9d80a4714a
======
andirk
Reminds me of June 2017 when everyone split a ball because China was
threatening regulation. Haters left and the lovers claimed.

